# World Poker Tour: Season 11



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Just discovered it started airing Feb 24. Missed the first 3 episodes, an entire tournament. Episodes 4&5 are re-airing tonight. Crud. I should have created an ARWL.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah, it sucks that they put the season number in the title so essentially each season is it's own show. The same thing happens with the WSOP. They 2012 season pass won't work for the 2013 season.

Top Chef has the same problem now. They started appending the location to the name so that each of these is unique also.

This years NBC National Heads Up Poker Championship started last Thursday (3/21) on the NBC. They aired two episodes which is the first half of the round of 64.

Do you ever watch that?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

waynomo said:


> This years NBC National Heads Up Poker Championship started last Thursday (3/21) on the NBC. They aired two episodes which is the first half of the round of 64.
> 
> Do you ever watch that?


Crud 2. Didn't know they had decided to bring that back. Just now looking for information on it and the first thing in the search told me who won.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

waynomo said:


> This years NBC National Heads Up Poker Championship started last Thursday (3/21) on the NBC. They aired two episodes which is the first half of the round of 64.
> 
> Do you ever watch that?


I've been checking my search for this for weeks (a couple months?) now, and it showed up for the first time airing Saturday, April 6th on my local NBC affiliate.

Could you clarify what you refer to as "the NBC"? Have they been airing this year's tournament on the new NBC Sports network or something?

I haven't been looking as closely for the World Poker Tour, so I did miss several of those, but I've been paying very close attention to the Heads-Up tournament and it hasn't reared it's head this year prior to the April 6th air date that's showing up now (finally).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

waynomo said:


> This years NBC National Heads Up Poker Championship started last Thursday (3/21) on the NBC. They aired two episodes which is the first half of the round of 64.


Wait, WHAT? You mean prime time NBC? or some other channel?

I thought it was going to be on the weekends like it usually is?

ARGH, can we watch this online?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I've had ARWL for WPT for a long time. Part of the annoyance is that if you don't get the FIRST run of a show, it's often joined in progress.

At least they SEEM to not be going over the hour, but I'm still not removing the minute post pad.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Wait, WHAT? You mean prime time NBC? or some other channel?
> 
> I thought it was going to be on the weekends like it usually is?
> 
> ARGH, can we watch this online?


Finally found a schedule. First 9 hours are on NBCSN on Thursday nights, starting last week (03/21) and continuing on 03/28 and 04/04. It then moves to Saturdays on NBC - 04/06, 04/13, & 04/20.

The TiVos Guide data differs from the schedule by an hour so I'm going to pad the 3rd hour of each days showing (each hour is separate on NBCSN and the NBC ones aren't there yet. I suspect that will be a single block each of the Saturdays).


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ah figures - on the NBC Sports Net the dropped the "National" from the title, so I was missing it. And it looks like their guide data is [email protected], with no meaningful indicators to keep it from trying to record every single instance where it shows up.

Ugh - babysit another SP!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Though one good thing is that this will likely be rerun to heck, since my 'poker' ARWL often was catching episodes of previous years (often run in hour long segments since they seem to make it easy to do it that way). So I could POSSIBLY just record the ones now and wait for the rest to come back (so I can watch it in order).


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

NBC so far has done a really poor job promoting this year's Heads Up Tournament. When originally announced in December they did release the broadcast dates, but if you weren't involved in the poker world you probably didn't even see that.

So they didn't have it last year. (Understandable after Black Friday) They decided to run it again this year. My understanding was that with the NHL on strike they were looking for more sports programming for the NBC Sports Network. So with no promotion they seem to be killing it.

They couldn't have asked for a better duo in the finals from a ratings standpoint.



Spoiler



Mike "the Mouth" Matusow vs. Phil "Poker Brat" Hellmouth.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

WPT 04/20/2013 : What was supposed to a repeat of last week's ep followed by the first showing of this week's ep was instead an NHL game - [email protected], at least here in the ATL. I have no idea if the 11PM showing will be correct.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Did you really mean 4/21? The 3rd part of one of the matches did air at 8:30 IIRC (PST)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Did you really mean 4/21? The 3rd part of one of the matches did air at 8:30 IIRC (PST)


Yes, mea culpa.

And part 3 was shown here @2300 EDT that same night.


----------

